# Laminate or Vinyl flooring



## johnzebo (Jan 17, 2017)

I went to home depot today and saw that per sq ft of laminate flooring is much cheaper than vinyl flooring. Does anyone know why is that? I'm thinking the only reason could be is the underlayment and click & lock feature.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

Funny but, I've been noticing the same thing. I think the vinyl will wear better and it is suitable for basements etc.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 19, 2017)

Straw on the floor would be better. You could just rake it once a week.:thbup:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 20, 2017)

Samfloor: are you saying that both the vinyl and the laminate are worthless?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 21, 2017)

Depends on where they are being installed.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 21, 2017)

no surprise there. I was hoping for a little more detail.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 22, 2017)

johnzebo said:


> I went to home depot today and saw that per sq ft of laminate flooring is much cheaper than vinyl flooring. Does anyone know why is that? I'm thinking the only reason could be is the underlayment and click & lock feature.



Installed in the right environment, even cheap vinyl will outperform the best laminate.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2017)

For six months I would go with laminate at there is less prep work and it can be taken out and sold.


----------



## AnthonyAtkins (Feb 22, 2017)

Its Depends on where they are being placed. I imagine I'm gonna go with fitting a laminate floor since per sq ft it's cheaper. The vinyl will consume better and it is suitable for basements etc.


----------

